
OpenFabrics Interface Programming Guide - noahdesu
https://github.com/ofiwg/ofi-guide/blob/master/OFIGuide.md
======
angry_octet
OFI is an evolution of OFED, the low latency messaging and RDMA stack used for
Infiniband and other very fast interconnects like Omnipath, 40GbE (RoCE).

[http://downloads.openfabrics.org/WorkGroups/ofiwg/ofi_archit...](http://downloads.openfabrics.org/WorkGroups/ofiwg/ofi_architecture/ofiwg-
fi-intro.pdf)

